# Punkt im 3D-Raum



## lynx_ (9. Feb 2005)

Hi Leute

hab ein kleines Problem,
ich habe ein 3D-Objekt im Universum und möchte, wenn ich irgendwo auf dieses Objekt draufklicke, die Koordinaten zurückbekommen.

Solange ich nicht mit der Maus bzw. das Objekt selbst dreh, zoom oder verschiebe, geht alles einwandfrei, aber sobald ich das mache, bekomme ich immer falschen Koordinaten zurück.

Was kann ich das machen, dass egal ob ich das Objekt verändere, immer die richtigen Koordinaten zurückbekomme?  ???:L 

mfg


----------



## TRunKX (4. Mrz 2005)

...du musst verfolgen wie du dich zu einem Fiktiven Fix Punkt bewegst und dann den Punkt neu errechnen 

das ist Mathe und Logik viel Glück !

Denk immer an den Fixpunkt!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Mrz 2005)

Wenn du Java3D benutzt, such mal nach Picking.


----------

